# Mower belt too tight to install



## aamirghanchi (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi,

This is for Craftsman DYT 4000. The mendrel housing cracked so I replaced it. I am reusing the same belt, but for the life of me cannot get it on to the clutch pulley under the engine. Its so tight. I have tried different ways of removing the tension spring temporarily, which allowed me to put the belt on all the pulleys, but then it was harder to put the tension spring back. Is there anything I'm missing? I am sure I am using the right belt (it was already there when it was working). Although I should admit, I got this tractor used and the belt was already on there. God knows how did they put it on?

Any advice will be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## deerseeker001 (Aug 11, 2010)

if you are sure of the routing i use a pry-bar on the tension pulley and that makes it easy.


----------



## aamirghanchi (Jul 1, 2012)

sure can give it a try. Thanks for the lead!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

aamirghanchi said:


> sure can give it a try. Thanks for the lead!



If you have your mower model# go to searspartsdirect.com and check to be sure the belt is correct. The belt should have a part# on the back side of the belt.


----------

